# Wifi display hub



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Any idea when this might show up in the states? Would be great for traveling. Can control the action from where you want you phone and not have to be tied to the TV.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

All share cast dongle?

The Galaxy


----------

